# Image dynamisch erstellen.



## Olaf (16. Jul 2008)

Es geht darum, dass ich mehrere Bilder an verschiedenen Positionen in einem Bild zusammenfassen möchte, in einer Image-Varriable. Zudem sollten die eigene Transparenz der einzelnen Bilder(im Gif-Format) unterstützt werden.
Wie gehe ich hier am besten vor?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich mit Tips überschütten! 
 

mfg Olaf


----------



## Olaf (16. Jul 2008)

BufferedImage, wäre natürlich genauso gut, wie ich B.I.- und I.-Variablen in einander umwandle, weiß ich bereits...


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jul 2008)

Neues BufferedImage der gewünschten Größe (und mit Alphakanal, also TYPE_INT_ARGB) erstellen, und mit 
bufferedImage.getGraphics().drawImage(image, x,y, null);
die Bilder reinmalen...


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2008)

:shock:
Schnelle Antwort!...Danke!

Klingt einfach, das werde ich mal ausprobieren!

Bis Dann.


----------



## Olaf (17. Jul 2008)

Wie ist es möglich, ein BufferedImage in ein anderes B.I. zu malen?

mfg Olaf


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jul 2008)

einAnderes.getGraphics().drawImage(einBufferedImage, 0,0,null);


----------



## Olaf (18. Jul 2008)

...Da hätte ich selber drauf kommen können oder ?  :bahnhof: 

naja vielen dank  :wink:


----------

